# How hard is it find a girl around 18-27 that's never had a boyfriend?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

How hard is it find a girl around 18-27 that's never had a boyfriend?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you hot?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well you've included an age range which is far too broad. 18-20ish the chances would be considerably higher than 25-28.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think most women start having boyfriends around the ages of 15-19


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

hi


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It's easy if you pick the uglies.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Does the OP ever read the replies he gets in these threads?


----------



## LonelyHikikomori (Feb 8, 2015)

Pretty rare, but not obsolete. Does it matter whether or not she's had a boyfriend before? I know many guys on here who are older virgins specifically seek out girls who are virgins, but I don't think virgins are the only fit. The maturity of a woman more experienced than you are in these matters may in fact help ease you in to it. There's no reason to be intimidated. No woman worth seeing is going to rub her history in your face.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

East said:


> hi


lol
Yeah there are probably quite a few on these forums.

I've met them out and about in the real world. But not very often, though how much sex people are having isn't usually a topic for conversation. 
So maybe it's a lot more than it seems.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Why you want an untouched girl, OP?


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Why does it matter if she's never had a boyfriend?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I feel like a woman who's an adult and hasn't had a boyfriend must have mental issues, like severe SA or a religious fundamentalist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vicente said:


> I feel like a woman who's an adult and hasn't had a boyfriend must have mental issues, like severe SA or a religious fundamentalist.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...ice-before-meeting-The-One-study-reveals.html



> The study of 2,000 Brits who say they have already met 'The One' found that women will also go on seven dates - as well as a further two blind dates and two dates with someone they met over the internet.
> 
> But men will enjoy eight dates, three blind dates and meet three people online.
> 
> ...


Must be the same for men then.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5 relationships ending after a year? **** that heartache.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

didn't you make a thread like this already, op?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

God help the poor woman whose first boyfriend is a neurotic, anxious 30 year old.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

komorikun said:


> God help the poor woman whose first boyfriend is a neurotic, anxious 30 year old.


:lol

but also 

I sometimes worry about things like that. What if I end up dating a guy who I'm his first gf. I will completely ruin him for ever dating again.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty hard unless she has her own difficulties.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'd settle for one that is just reasonably attractive and has a good sense of humor. Hard to build a life around someone who can't laugh at a good comedy show or see some humor in life.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lots of 18 years old have never had boyfriends.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Buckyx said:


> if you asked how hard is to find a guy at around 0-100 thats never had a girlfriend? simple answer: whole male population of this forum
> 
> his range covered both yours but 28, did you sleep on math classes?


Was a typo, 27.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm guessing it'd be very hard to find someone (male or female) within that age range who has never dated if they don't have SA or some other kind of major problems.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You probably have more chances of being hit by a yellow car on your way to work.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

so she just has to be a virgin? I mean good luck but, man my ideal girl would be a kiss less date less virgin who is smart and reserved. They exist....but some of them seem to be like nuns and won't go for any guy period.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

Hard but they can be found. I am seeing one who's 21. But if you intend to "search" for one, well good luck. Just find a great girl.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

freakingout said:


> How hard is it find a girl around 18-27 that's never had a boyfriend?


It feels to me like finding a needle in a haystack. :blank
I'll guarantee the number of men 18-27 who never been in a relationship is FAR higher than that of women. Let's face it, women can get into relationships more easily (whether they are actually good relationships is another story)

Its not their fault, its my fault for being so introverted, slow to grow up, etc. All these girls in that age bracket who have boyfriends are the normal ones, I am the freak of nature.

I would really prefer a girl who also never had a boyfriend, but beggars cannot be choosers huh?



Scrub-Zero said:


> You probably have more chances of being hit by a yellow car on your way to work.


Yeah, seriously! XD


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Ohai.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> I'd settle for one that is just reasonably attractive and has a good sense of humor. Hard to build a life around someone who can't laugh at a good comedy show or see some humor in life.


My standards are sitting around "Biologically female, average looking."


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

present


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

The OP never answered why it was so important for her to have never had a boyfriend.


----------



## Insane Ant (Feb 1, 2015)

I still don't get the "virgin fetish" some guys have. Is it out of insecurity of being compared to previous boyfriends or something? I don't get it... :um

I'd prefer someone who's a bit experienced and knows what they're doing... But that's just me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> It's easy if you pick the uglies.


 That was pretty mean. :blank


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Insane Ant said:


> I still don't get the "virgin fetish" some guys have. Is it out of insecurity of being compared to previous boyfriends or something? I don't get it... :um
> 
> I'd prefer someone who's a bit experienced and knows what they're doing... But that's just me.


I'm of the opinion that it would be fun to learn how to do it all with the other person learning with me.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I think you should put this standard aside you can focus in finding a virgin that's just going to limit you from meeting possible great women.

With that said, you can your personal views on sex, but I do feel like chasing specifically after a virgin (especially at your age) is just going to make it unnecessarily harder to date.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Insane Ant said:


> I still don't get the "virgin fetish" some guys have. Is it out of insecurity of being compared to previous boyfriends or something?


That's probably a pretty accurate guess. But it's also because I'm a virgin, and I'd like to marry one too.


----------

